# Will she ever kid??



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello everyone, I'm new here and very new to goats. I got my first two girls on Saturday and were told that one of them was overdue, unless she got her breeding dates wrong. She could not tell me the exact day she was bred, but that she should kid anytime.

Lipstick (thats what I named her) has been acting like she is going to kid since the night we got her. She has amber goo hanging from her vulva, her vulva is very big and slightly open, her breathing is heavy and she seems very uncomfortable. She is eating more today than she has since we got her, but she prefers to sleep in her hay bed.

Here the only picture I have her at the moment, I can take more if you tell me what you need to see. She's not really very tame, but I can try.

Spice is on the left (due in March/April) and Lipstick on right


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

some things to check for ---- how big is her udder? is it tight? (dont milk it though to test as that can cause bacteria to build up inside at this point).

Check the pictures of "posty does" to see how their legs change as they get closer to kidding

is the goo a long strand or is it just a smal amount on her vulva?

As to the eating thing, some does will stop eating before kidding while others will munch right upto labor time.

are you able to be with her most of the day or do you have school/work?

Goats tend to like to kid on their own but if she has difficulties you will want to help her out.

here is a good website with information on the stages of labor etc
http://kinne.net/ob1.htm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

First of all, I do not think i have welcomed you here. :wave: Sounds like you are going to jump in with both feet. They are both very nice looking goats. 
First of all I can not believe someone would let a goat leave their property that close to kidding. It is very stressful on a goat to move to a new place so that on top of being that close to kidding, not smart for the seller at all. 
1. Do you have someone close by for help if needed?
2. Like Stacey said, is the goo long or stuck to her Vulva? If it is stuck like it could just be her plug that she is loosing.
3. I would get some baking soda out for her to have free choice. It will help her if she is stressed and gets a little upset tummy.
4. Do you have all the kidding supplies ready? 
5. Are you going to be able to separate the two does when she kids? I know not all people have a problem but some does are very rough mean to their babies and moms.
6. How many time if any have they kidded?


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks ladies. i agree on the previous owners, i dont think they were doing the best they could for their animals, just breeding to sell and make money. heck, she doesnt even know for sure when this girl is due!! both the girls also have rough coats, so i dont think she was feeding them the best either.

here are some pictures i just took of her:








is this posty??

























I have a final tomorrow and friday @ 10am, but other than that i'm home all the time.
to answer your questions:

1. I have a large animal vet and small animal vet, but i dont know anyone with goats
2. it looks long and has shavings/hay stuck to it
3. i do have some free choice baking soda out, but neither one of them has touched it
4. what kidding supplies do i need??
5. i can seperate them if needed, but i don't think the girls will appreciate it.
6. the lady told me that both of the girls had twins last year

ETA: i forgot to add that i felt her udder, it feels warm and full, but not tight and her nipples look more erect than Spice's nipples(my other doe who is due in april)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she could be as close as today or as late as 3 days from now....but she is close.

kidding supply list
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=354


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

can you try to get a picture of her bag? It will get (usually) real big a tight and they do sometimes kind of shine. 
Kidding supplies. I do believe there is a thread already on here. Look through them and print that out. It would be a lot easier for you.
I would make sure that you do have Nutra drench for her and the baby for them after they kid. It is good for the baby and it will get them the vits and minerals right away that they need, and it gets to their blood stream right away. The Molasses water. What I do is after she has done her wonderful job (mom), i give her as much molasses water as she would like. i do it for days if that is what she wants. I make it a good dark tea color and warm water. Is she getting any grain? Did she get a CDT shot? Babies will need them at two weeks for sure.
make sure you have all your fingernails cut short in case you have to go in and help her deliver the babies. I always have OB gloves on hand so I am ready along wit ha good lube like KY Lube. Make sure if you have to go in that you do not have any rings on either. That is one thing a lot of people forget about because it is a do it now type thing and are not thinking about it. Have LOTS of towels out and ready so you can help dry them off if needed. Let her do as much as possible but sometime they need a little help and get those poor little ears. Try really hard NOT to inter fear with the delivery if at all possible but be ready if need be. 
I would say she looks pretty close wit hthat long goo. That is pretty long and that is *usually* but not always a sign that it is VERY close. Do you have a baby monnitor that you can have out in the barn so you can listen to her?
She will start to nest. She will paw at the ground lay down get up, lay down and so on. Sometimes you will even see her streach and that is all good signs.

If you would like a phone number of someone to call if you need anything. Let me know and i will give you mine. Beings they are not First timers hopefully they will be just fine, but it is always nice to have help if you need it.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

First of all...Welcome....don't think I said hello yet?!! :wave: Your goaties are adorable!!

I would say your girl there is due as soon as today or tomorrow, but I don't think it would be longer than 3 or 4 days. I'm betting on today though. Watch for pawing, laying down, sometimes they'll be really loud or really quiet and standoffish, won't want to eat, mushy rear end, etc. It's a little harder for you since you just got them, you probably won't be able to tell personality changes. 

Anywho, I bet she'll do great! Keep us posted!!


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

i dont think i can get a shot of her udder. shes so deep and wide that its hard even for me to see.

i do have a video baby monitor that i have set up. i've been watching her throughout the day and night, she does get up and down often, stretch, lick at her bum. just waiting to see her actually start to have her kids!!

she is getting dumor goat feed, but she isn't really interested in eating much. i have no idea if she's been vaccinated. i didn't ask.  i will be sure and head to tsc today to get all my supplies!

i would love a phone number to call! i've foaled horses out before, but never kidded goats.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

If you would like you can call me here at work. My work number is 208-769-7821 I will be out from 11:15 - 1
1:30 today but will be on my cell - 509.499.5828


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a problem. My cell is 719-440-1623. Please feel free to call.

Good Luck. Sounds like babies are coming soon. :leap: :leap: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm going to sound like a broken record...but...go immediately to http://www.fiascofarm.com and look at the kidding videos. I think there is a video on this forum also. Have you checked her "ligs"? Someone else will explain this better then I...but she will have two ligaments on either side of her tail (check your other doe so you know what you are looking for), it's like two tight pencil like ligaments, when they "go spongy", she's very close, when you can't feel them anymore her whole back end will feel mushy. She looks very close to me, I'd worry about leaving her. Good luck! Hope everything goes well! Think pink! :girl: :girl:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

See there? Told ya they were super helpful here! I really enjoyed chatting with you the other night and I'm glad you decided to come over here, welcome!

I am hoping everything goes okay and from talking to you the other night I know you're doing everything possible to ensure a safe and healthy kidding.

Can't wait to see those kiddos.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Any bubs yet?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

KLSpoultry...welcome ... :wave: ....so glad you joined.....your doe does look close....can't wait to see those...babies....


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:hair: nothing yet!! she is getting increasingly more interested in me, i dont know if its a sign she's getting close or just her getting used to me and my place.

she also does this funny thing where she bleats then sticks her tougne out. i'm hoping she kids tonight because i have a final at school (1 hour away) @ 10am.

went to tsc and got iodine, goat nutri-drench, CDT vaccine and more shavings for their pen. i have towels at the ready, nails trimmed and i'm hopefully ready for her to kid!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I know the feeling my goat is in the process and is taking her time! Hopefully she goes for you. I have finals this week too but it looks like I'll have time to study...schools expected to be out for 2 more days.It's called bleating.Sounds like your ready.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like there's gonna be kids soon...the sound she is making as well as her tongue being out...she's doing the "mommy talk".....and her being affectionate to you is also a sign that delivery is imminent...when she "bleats" does she try and "wash" your hand? All of my does do this before they get down to business.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

she doesn't wash me, but she does try to wash Spice. who, by the way, is not fond of being cleaned. :greengrin: 

here's to hoping she goes soon and has a normal birth and healthy kids!! ray:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:shrug: NADA!!

she seemed so close. she made a nest, seemed to be having contractions, kept bleating, sticking her tougne out and trying to clean Spice. i was waking up every 1.5 hours to watch her on the baby monitor.

now i'm worried she'll go while i'm going to school to take a final. :hair: hopefully with all this snow we're getting, they'll move my final

allright goat experts, why's my girl doing this to me? :help:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

because she's a goat... and goats are evil! They'll do all they can to kid when you dont want them to :angry: 

I hope it works out with your final though *hugs* Usually they can have the kids born, cleaned and nursing and you'll never even know


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

KLSpoultry said:


> :shrug: NADA!!
> allright goat experts, why's my girl doing this to me? :help:


 :slapfloor: It is called LOVE  . I bet you come back from Finals and you have babies.

All my goats are very friendly because they are show goats, but I can tell when we are getting close with most of them, it is because they are under my feet and trying to trip me. They are like " Do you love me  :dance: "?

Good Luck. make sure you have that camera ready.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

well, she didn't have them while i was gone. now i dont have my last final till friday, so i have all the rest of today, all of wendesday and thursday to watch her. she has to go before friday right??

also, both girls are starting to get more tame, letting me pet and scratch them. Spice will bleat for me when I open the barn door because she knows I always bring them treats. I really do  my girls, very much. I know eventually they'll love me enough to let me milk them.

I can't wait to see Lipstick's kids!! :stars:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Hoefully she will go for you by Friday! Not to bragg or anything...NO MORE FINALS FOR ME(till Friday)! School is canceled for today and maybe tommorow. Ok now back to waht I was saying...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awwww...the waiting game.. :worried: ....I am doing that to ...I know the feeling....man it sucks when the temps are so cold....I have due dates of all my does 3 days in a row...I have one due yesterday....and one ..that was due today.....and she just kidded..... :shocked:  Let the games begin.... :doh:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

It's great that you are getting your babies Toth! When do they het shipped to my house?LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It's great that you are getting your babies Toth! When do they het shipped to my house?LOL!


thanks Sara...LOL  do you wanna buy one....LOL :greengrin: :wink: :dance:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Well lets see...CA to IN...It's only a 24 hour drive...LOL!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

we'll ship....LOL...:ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

KLSpoultry said:


> allright goat experts, why's my girl doing this to me? :help:


Because of THE CODE ... welcome to the club! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Keren I was going to say the same thing

it is the Does Code of Honor ---- it is posted somewhere on here

Found it:



> Doe's Secret Code of Honor
> The doe's secret code of honor is as old as goats themselves and is
> ultimately the species best kept secret. No doe shall ever kid before
> its time. (Its time being determined by the following factors):
> ...


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

great minds think alike!


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:slapfloor: 

Lipstick DEFINETLY has read and is following that code. just when you guys say she's going to kid, she starts to act normal. then she starts labor signs up just before bed so that i'm up all night. NAUGHTY girl!!

I'm going to go out and check her ligaments and udder now. ray:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I think it is a world-wide contest that the goats heard about. "Who can drive your farmer NUTTY?" I really don't care for it. NOw that I think about it what would we do if they were perfect angels :angel2: and didn't make us wonder?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

well, while were waiting fro babies...pam! can we get pics of the new babies>?


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

well...

her udder is full and tight!! and her teats stick out to the side!!

her butt is also mush and i cant feel her ligaments!!

:leap: GO ON LIPSTICK!! HAVE THOSE KIDS!! :baby: :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful progress! Hope to hear of babies when I get back!! Good Luck!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

YAY!!!  You'll have some kids soon!!! Keep us posted...can't wait to see those babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> well, while were waiting fro babies...pam! can we get pics of the new babies>?


I will soon... 



> well...
> 
> her udder is full and tight!! and her teats stick out to the side!!
> 
> ...


 sounds like babies soon....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

babies :scratch: :baby: :baby:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope she's just taking her time with showing you those kids...it's 11:15pm here, ANYTHING???


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

ok toth. 



come on lipstick, baby time!  
(how did she become 'lipstick'?)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> ok toth.


 I don't want to get in the way.... of everyone else ..showing there pretty babies...I guess to....I don't want to be a pain.......LOL...but I will show them soon in my own post.....if my darn camera stop's turning off.....


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Come on Lipstick! I want to see kids!

:baby: :baby:


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

this is ridiculous, i cant believe she hasnt kidded yet :hair: 

Goats'll be the death of me... :ROFL:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:sigh: 

she was so close last night!! her breathing was really heavy and every so often her sides would "flutter". she did this for a couple hours, until i was at the point of exhuastion, then got up, stretched, ate some hay, then just looked at me like, WHAT?

it can't be long right??? ray:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

KLSpoultry said:


> :sigh:
> 
> she was so close last night!! her breathing was really heavy and every so often her sides would "flutter". she did this for a couple hours, until i was at the point of exhuastion, then got up, stretched, ate some hay, then just looked at me like, WHAT?
> 
> it can't be long right??? ray:


 Sounds like you have been insinuated. She has you :hair: , so she just whats to make sure you are totally exhausted before she decided to let go.

I bet it will be today sometime. ray:

Get some  and be ready to just wait.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with Lori. 1. She will continue to make you wait but I"m thinking aybe sometime today. 2.  is a neccesity (If you don't drink coffee tea will work)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

hot chocoloate is also a good coffee sub. :wink:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I did forget that but in some cases (like kidding) the more caffine the better..LOL!


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

WE'RE IN LABOR PEOPLE!!! :stars: :wahoo: 

been having contractions since 11:15!!!

better get back out there!! :dance:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats! Atlast! :wahoo:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yay! Can't wait to hear what she has!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Woo Hoo! Let us know


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

how long can this stage last??

she has regular contractions, gets up and down A LOT, stretches ALOT, makes mommy noises. just haven't seen any fetal memebranes or liquid come out yet!!

when should i start to get nervous??


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

When she lays down and strains, her vulva will open slightly, and if she's in SERIOUS labor, you'll see a 'bubble' . . . .after seeing the bubble, it doesn't take that long.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How exciting. She can go a bit but you will see when she starts to get serious. Mine get up and down a lot also.

If it is at all possible, try to get a feed bag or something under her so it will catch all the fluid and stuff, that way it does not soak the ground. If you can not do not worry about it. 

Do you have your molasses and warm water ready? I can not believe she is not making you wait longer. 

Come on Lipstick, lets see those babies, :clap: :girl: :girl:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I see you are on here. What is the news?
:stars:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing yet, she's still doing the same things. just came inside to stop stressing over her and get warm. i hope she doesn't go like this all day!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OK Keep us updated. Get some of that :coffee2: coffee, Hot Chocolate Cider or what ever you need to stay warm.

Get towels to dry these babies off.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

go take a nap - that will make her have them - LOL!


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

i dont think i could sleep if i tried!!

i thought maybe coming inside would make her push..maybe i should go start my car or something... :greengrin: 

i cant believe i'm going to have to do this all over again in march when Spice kids!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I expect to see kids when I come back tonight, Lipstick! :baby: :baby:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

still nothing yet........ come on lipstick.......


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

KLSpoultry said:


> i dont think i could sleep if i tried!!
> 
> i thought maybe coming inside would make her push..maybe i should go start my car or something... :greengrin:
> 
> i cant believe i'm going to have to do this all over again in march when Spice kids!!


 YEP, but look at it this way. You will have one under you belt. Go whisper to her and tell her to hurry or you will have to leave. Then go inside and she will think that you left. then the babies will come.

What you will need to so is watch her and when she really statrs pushing, it will go pretty fast after that.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are we doing over there? Any news?


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

news?! :?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I was expecting to hear of babies by now... ray: that all is well.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

You know what I think? I think she got the bug on babies. She is outside playing with them and she totally forgot to tell us what she had. :? 
:GAAH: Why do you keep us waiting????? :slapfloor:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:GAAH: 

HOW LONG CAN SHE KEEP THIS UP???

seriously!! more and more contractions, she wont get down to business!!! should i be worried??

is there something thats holding her back? is she waiting for nightfall?
soon i'll have to bring horse in to his stall and let waterfowl in, they're going to cause all sorts of noise...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

How hard are the contractions? Is she really uncomfortable? Sometimes they just like to take their time...

Has her water broke, or anything like that besides the contractions?


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

contractions are hard and sometimes not, she arches her back and lifts her tail as desribed at fiascofarm.com

no broken water, nothing seen at vulva opening

she does seem uncomfortable, up and down multiple times in several minutes, lots of pawing and stretching, keeps making momma noises


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

This is stage one...when she's really pushing...you'll know! Good luck! So exciting!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

How long has she been having stong contractions? (sorry if someone else asked this, I didn't read the whole thread...)


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

strong contractions on and off since 11:15am


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she's just going slow, if she starts actually pushing hard with nothing coming, that's where I'd start to worry.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree with Bethany. :thumb: Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I would lube up and try to go in just enough to feel if something is stuck. It has been a long time now.

If you do not have a OB glove and lube, then get a warm bucket or soapy water and I put a little iodine or betodine in it. Wash well and like i said go in just enough to fell if you can find hoofs and a nose or is it to far up.

FarmGirl. This has been going on since 11:00


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Give me a call if you need some help 719-440-1623. I have to leave work now. i will check on things when i get home. Good Luck.
I hope you have babies before I get home.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree that you should have a look - I had a doe do what you're describing for several hours never actually getting down and pushing hard. When I investigated it turned out she had 4 legs (2 kids) and no heads in the birth channel which is why she never really did hard pushing. So she may need a little help.

Keep us posted...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I to would check.....sounds to much like a kid is stuck


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I would check as well. Hope all is well. :applaud: I seriously need to see babies.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

please do check.... :worried:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

lesserweevil said:


> I agree that you should have a look - I had a doe do what you're describing for several hours never actually getting down and pushing hard. When I investigated it turned out she had 4 legs (2 kids) and no heads in the birth channel which is why she never really did hard pushing. So she may need a little help.
> 
> Keep us posted...


Ditto. Charlotte did the same, seemed to never leave stage 1, she had four legs coming.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

anything??????


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How are we doing? If you need help now you can call me at home. 719-749-01495. Please do not hesitate to.
Keep us posted. ray:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

pleeeeease give us some news!


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :stars: :dance: :wahoo:

SHE DID IT!!

waited until i was bringing everyone in and making all sorts of noise and opening barn doors to start to get serious! took about an hour for the whole thing and guess what she had....

:girl: :girl: TWO DOELINGS!! 

i need names!! and when should i worry about her passing placenta and kids getting colostrum??

PICS:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! 

how exciting! and girls to boot! woot!

:leap: :stars:

Kids should get colostrum in the first 12 hours --- I like to see them sucking by an hour after birth

Mom should pass the placenta right away but she has up to 24 hours to pass it. NEver pull or cut it! if she eats it thats ok too


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go Lipstick. :stars: They are beautiful :girl: :girl: 
What a good mom. So how does it feel to be a grandma now? :ROFL:

Have you dipped their cords in iodine? Give mom Molasseses water and I bet she will suck it right down. It is good for energy after all that work.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

arty: :bday: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

arty: :birthday: :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS! :leap: :leap: :leap: 

She did wonderful! Looks like her bloodlines are coming thru with that agouti doeling....BEAUTIFUL!!!! Remember...as required for all brand new babies...we need dry baby piccies too....maybe tomorrow.

Babies should be up and nursing within a half hour of birth....and it could take up to 12 hours for the afterbirth to deliver.

You may need to express the plugs in her teats to allow the kids to be able to suck.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

i did dip their navels in iodine and i gave them and mom nutri-drench. i also put some hay and goat feed by Lipstick and she devoured it.

i'm going to out and check on them again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I must say for a first time goat owner with a birth you did a great job! :thumb: :clap:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Revlon for the black kidlet
CoverGirl for the white and black girl

They are absolutely as beautiful as their mum!

Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I second that Stacey! You did great....right down to the :hair: like us seasoned goat nuts!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

keren said:


> Revlon for the black kidlet
> CoverGirl for the white and black girl
> 
> They are absolutely as beautiful as their mum!
> ...


oh my gosh you beat me to the punch!

i was going to say mabeline (SP? i dont wear makeup) for th eB/W girl and covergirl for the black agouti


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!!!!!! They are adorable and :girl: :girl: what more could you ask for??? Way to go lipstick!!!!! :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

SDK said:


> keren said:
> 
> 
> > Revlon for the black kidlet
> ...


Great minds think alike :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats....they are adorable......very good job,on your part and the little momma's part...   :leap: :leap:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Great job Lipstick!!!!

You too KLSpoultry, you're a great goat mommy!

Can't wait to see more pictures of the gorgeous babies.


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

everyones doing great except for me... i need some :ZZZ: 

placenta passed quickly and she ate it (gross!)

babies were standing in under 5 min of birth, both have gotten at least one good colostrum meal and know where the milk bar is located

names: Agouti doeling is Avon and Black/White doeling is CoverGirl

when i last checked on them, everyone was sleeping under heat lamp

QUESTIONS:

when to vaccinate mom and babies?
what problems to watch for?
how do i make sure babies are eating well??
how much goat feed do i give new momma?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! :stars: They are darling!!! She did a great job....and you did great too, KLSpoultry. I would be scared spitless just getting into goats and having them kid a few days later. You did awesome!! That little black and white doeling looks a lot like her momma!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew everything would be A OK!!!! But I must say I WAS getting a wee bit worried!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Answers to your questions



> QUESTIONS:
> 
> when to vaccinate mom and babies?
> what problems to watch for?
> ...


You can vaccinate mom with CD/T now....and again in 3 weeks, the babies everyone is different with vaccinating kids, but I do mine at 4 and 7 weeks. You should worm mom also if you already didn't.
Problems?, if the kids are standing hunched up, thats usually a sign that they aren't well
If the babies are content and have full bellies and are pooping/peeing...they are eating. Don't be alarmed if you see black poops tomorrow...it's normal...and for the next few days after the baby poop will look like yellow toothpaste...and then yellow clumps of berries, it will change color after a week to 2 weeks as they nibble hay.
My fresh mini does get 2 cups of 18% grain twice a day...it helps keep mom in polenty of milk as well as keep her in condition....and always make sure theres plenty of water and hay.....keep the water bucket on the small side, 1-2 gallon size and if you can, hang it at moms level, this will prevent a possible accident with curious kids.

Most of all....get some rest, you'll be needing it when you don't want to leave the barn when those babies start playing! Handle them as often as you can, cuddles and picking them up are the best ways to bond a baby goat to you. You did great.....and don't worry too much, goat moms are the best mothers around :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh bugger. Really truly, I was going to suggest Avon for the black kid but then I came up with Revlon. Ah well. 

Cute kids, cute names!

Personally, I LOVE covergirl!


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

so so sososososssssssssssssssooooooooooo CUUUUTE!!! I'm so glad it turned out ok! I wanted to stay up last night to make sure it did... and then I gave up and went to bed. So it's great to have good news on waking up :greengrin:


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

:doh: i'm such an idiot, LIZ!, i just read the first part of your post and then the rest!! i just vaccinated Lipstick, Avon and CoverGirl!! I hope that wont cause any problems for the baby girls! 

Also, CoverGirl is doing great! Eating, pooping, peeing, almost runs after mom, really butts the udder and suckles great. Avon is not doing the same things. She seems more subdued, doesn't run after mom and simply stands there bleating away as CoverGirl blazes past her to suckle on mom. I gave Avon more nutri-drench today, but she has me worried. Is this ok?

ALSO, i mis-spoke when i said CoverGirl was black and white, she is actually AGOUTI and white!! SO PRETTY!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

make sure Avon is nursing, she may need you to hold mom for her if she is slower at nursing.


As to vaccinating, it wont hurt them but it wont do any good at this time. You will want to vaccinate after they are 6 weeks old because while they are nursing the vaccination isnt effective due to the lack of immune system (which is how a vaccine works).


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with Stacey. They babies will be fine because they are to young for their bodies to take it. If my mom's do not get their shot 2-4 weeks before the babies are born then I give the babies a 2cc shot at two weeks, 6 weeks and again at 10 weeks.
If mom gets her shot then the babies get their shots at two weeks and 6 weeks.

How are they doing? How is mom doing? Is she letting you in with her and pet her at all? Is she getting to be a little more friendly?

I have to say I just LOVE the names.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Pretty, pretty babies. Congrats to you and Mama.

Happy Birthday, kiddos. :birthday: Welcome to the world.

Anna


----------



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

they're doing great!! Avon seems to be perking up, I think Lipstick was just so excited about her babies that she was licking them to death and not letting them eat. I have now seen her several times standing for Avon and CoverGirl to nurse.

I keep trying to get new pictures, but they're either eating or sleeping and i dont want to bother them, i'll keep trying!

Lipstick is getting a little better, still pretty frightened of me, but i keep bribing her with treats and scratches. we're getting there. when i first held her babies, she was worried, now she heads straight for the hay bag and grain. i'm like her personal babysitter! :greengrin: i'll take that job!!

I'm glad the vaccine wont hurt them, I gave Lipstick hers as well so she needs another in 3 weeks?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I only give my does one a year, even if I give iit the time you just did.

I bet those babies are just adorable. I am just so happy that she had them while you were home and not during finals.


----------

